# Does anyone own/use Book Crawler or My Library?



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

A friend bought Book Crawler, and that looks good, BUT, My Library stores books, movies and CDs, which is great....

We own Readerware, but I lost my database once on a beyond stupid move on my part and haven't re-done it. And, now that I have an iPhone, the palm piece won't work. My Library would support the CueCat scann on the iPad, which means I could borrow it from my mom and put the kids to work.

I'm 95% sure i will buy my library... But thought i'd ask while i cooked dinner (even if I'd rather app shop). I tried searching, but, well, "my library" brings up a ton of stuff not about this app! LOL!!

Thanks!!

Ps - if there is anything else to look at I will do that, it would be nice if the delicious library app was back... I'd buy the desktop and it. Oh well.....


----------

